# Can't wait for amiibos to be discontinued?



## Tinkalila (Dec 15, 2014)

I know nintendo has been hyping up amiibos for months, and that they're gonna stay for years to come. But I can't help but perversely hope for them to be discontinued soon, because for once, I wanna own a discontinued collectible. Anyone else?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2014)

What, you want all of them to be discontinued?


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 15, 2014)

They'll probably be around for a while as they're compatible with the new 3ds/ new 3ds xl and that hasn't even been given a release date for us living in the states. Not sure about anywhere else but i know japan and australia have it


----------



## Tao (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't think any will be discontinued yet. Not after the first batch. They would be immensely stupid to discontinue figures like Villager that has proven to sell so well after just one batch of the things.


As for doing it 'so I feel special'...No. That's pretty selfish, especially with a product intended for children. "Little Timmy can't have an Amiibo because I wanted something special".

You'll no doubt own discontinued collectibles during your life anyway as you buy stuff and it gets discontinued. For all you know, Amiibo will be worthless in the future and nobody will really want them. It's not something you can really guarantee will be 'prized collectible'.


Let some people have a real chance at getting their hands on them first rather than the cluster f*** which was the initial release.


----------



## n64king (Dec 15, 2014)

They've become another cash cow for them. Sit tight and wait for more Amiibos they don't appear to be going anywhere.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol this is like the third board where people have called OP selfish.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2014)

n64king said:


> They've become another cash cow for them. Sit tight and wait for more Amiibos they don't appear to be going anywhere.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lol this is like the third board where people have called OP selfish.



Well she kind of is...

Idk just my thoughts


----------



## hirondo (Dec 15, 2014)

She wished away the 3DS and Club Nintendo, now Amiibo. OP is a troll. Board closed.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 15, 2014)

You probably already have a discontinued collectible already though. VHS tapes, PSX/PS2 games, NES/N64 cartridges, GameCube, etc. What makes a plastic figure any more special?


----------



## hirondo (Dec 15, 2014)

Her avatar is kind of bothering me...


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 15, 2014)

hirondo said:


> Her avatar is kind of bothering me...



Hm, how?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 16, 2014)

I have managed to secure all 29 of the currently announced amiibos. 

I found most of them on Nintendo UK's store and the final three, King Dedede, Meta Knight and Shulk, I had to buy from GAME.co.uk.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

....that's horrible IMO


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't own any amiibo atm because i don't play smash but i might pick up Kirby just cause he's so cute xD


----------



## Tao (Dec 16, 2014)

n64king said:


> Lol this is like the third board where people have called OP selfish.




Well...It kind of is selfish.


I'm sure if their favorite character Amiibo got discontinued before they had a chance to buy them, this thread would have an entirely different title.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 16, 2014)

Amiibos aren't going to be discontinued. People keep freaking out over it. They've been out now for like... A month? They wouldn't discontinue them after such a short time period. Marth, Villager, and Wii Fit Trainer are selling on eBay and Amazon for ridiculous amounts because they're sold out everywhere, yet if you look on some websites they are restocking these Amiibos or they will restock at a certain date. I just bought a Marth Amiibo for my friend for Christmas after it was restocked (twice) on Game.

This is pretty selfish lol. I still want a chance to buy my Shulk.  But I'm getting Princess Peach for Christmas so.


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 16, 2014)

"I hate these so they must obviously get rid of them because did I ever tell you that I hate these"

smh because you probably can't afford any and are moaning about it.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 16, 2014)

Haven't they only been out for a few months??
Why would you want them to be discontinued? If you want something discontinued you can have my Sylvanian families school from 2007


----------



## Tao (Dec 16, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> "I hate these so they must obviously get rid of them because did I ever tell you that I hate these"
> 
> smh because you probably can't afford any and are moaning about it.




To be fair, the topic isn't "get rid of them because I dislike them".


The topic is "get rid of them so I'm one of the special snowflakes that owns one"


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 16, 2014)

Tao said:


> To be fair, the topic isn't "get rid of them because I dislike them".


But it gives off the impression similar to "hate" and "dislike" because they just want them gone.

If the OP wants to be special, they can buy one of the discontinued Amiibo's already or buy a Virtual Boy.


----------



## hirondo (Dec 16, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> "I hate these so they must obviously get rid of them because did I ever tell you that I hate these"
> 
> smh because you probably can't afford any and are moaning about it.



That is literally the entire TBT base. Like 99% of this entire website.


----------



## Tao (Dec 16, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> But it gives off the impression similar to "hate" and "dislike" because they just want them gone.
> 
> If the OP wants to be special, they can buy one of the discontinued Amiibo's already or buy a Virtual Boy.




I didn't get hate or dislike, just that they want to be special and be one of the 'few people' who own something nice, like Nintendo has given them personally something special. 


None of the Amiibo's have been officially discontinued yet, just out of stock....and I would buy a Virtual Boy. I just want to experience it myself and see if everything people said about it are true. I couldn't care less about having something 'rare and unique'.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hirondo said:


> That is literally the entire TBT base. Like 99% of this entire website.



No, that's just 99% of the internet.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 16, 2014)

Tao said:


> None of the Amiibo's have been officially discontinued yet, just out of stock...


The Marth, Wii Fit Trainer and Villager amiibos have been discontinued. Nintendo confirmed it, and will do it with other amiibos as well.



hirondo said:


> That is literally the entire TBT base. Like 99% of this entire website.


Shut up, oranges. You got banned for a reason.


----------



## Tao (Dec 16, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> The Marth, Wii Fit Trainer and Villager amiibos have been discontinued. Nintendo confirmed it, and will do it with other amiibos as well.



I DEMAND A SOURCE!!!

But seriously, source please. I've not seen anything directly from a Nintendo any representatives so far. All they've said is "some figures may not return" or "some figures will be discontinued in the future", nothing saying "x, x, and x amiibo are now discontinued".

All I've seen are that Gamestop won't be stocking any more of them and this could simply be to save shelf/storage space, especially with more figures coming...As well as Disney Infinity and Skylanders already taking up 3/4 of the store. Seriously, GAME stores look more like toy stores recently.
If that's the case, they could easily still be available through Nintendo directly or certain online retailers.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 16, 2014)

pumpkins said:


> Haven't they only been out for a few months??
> Why would you want them to be discontinued? If you want something discontinued you can have my Sylvanian families school from 2007



they've not even been out for a month



Mega_Cabbage said:


> You probably already have a discontinued collectible already though. VHS tapes, PSX/PS2 games, NES/N64 cartridges, GameCube, etc. What makes a plastic figure any more special?



the figure will be made out of her personality so it's more personal


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 16, 2014)

Tao said:


> But seriously, source please. I've not seen anything directly from a Nintendo any representatives so far. All they've said is "some figures may not return" or "some figures will be discontinued in the future", nothing saying "x, x, and x amiibo are now discontinued".


Well, if you want more than that, you're not going to get it. Nintendo refuses to detail which amiibo figures will be available in limited quantities. With certain figures the first shipment is also the _only_ shipment. That means that if they're sold out, they won't return. Ever.

http://www.wired.com/2014/12/amiibo-discontinued/

I think the reason Nintendo isn't releasing which figures are discontinued or going to be discontinued is to stop people from marking it up even more than they are now. People could just buy the amiibo figures in question in bulk, then start selling them for an insane price. Being the only seller at that point, they'd have a small monopoly on their hands.


----------



## Tao (Dec 16, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Well, if you want more than that, you're not going to get it. Nintendo refuses to detail which amiibo figures will be available in limited quantities. With certain figures the first shipment is also the _only_ shipment. That means that if they're sold out, they won't return. Ever.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/2014/12/amiibo-discontinued/
> 
> I think the reason Nintendo isn't releasing which figures are discontinued or going to be discontinued is to stop people from marking it up even more than they are now. People could just buy the amiibo figures in question in bulk, then start selling them for an insane price. Being the only seller at that point, they'd have a small monopoly on their hands.



But that is the same stuff I can find elsewhere, I've still not seen anything from Nintendo themselves. All I see is that same paragraph pasted everywhere but no actual proof.


And true, some Amiibo might be discontinued after the first shipment without an announcement for that very reason, but it could also just be the ones that really haven't sold well that only get one shipment. Considering how much demand there is for Villager, he could easily be one of the ones to continue for a little while longer.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 16, 2014)

Tao said:


> But that is the same stuff I can find elsewhere, I've still not seen anything from Nintendo themselves. All I see is that same paragraph pasted everywhere but no actual proof.
> 
> 
> And true, some Amiibo might be discontinued after the first shipment without an announcement for that very reason, but it could also just be the ones that really haven't sold well that only get one shipment. Considering how much demand there is for Villager, he could easily be one of the ones to continue for a little while longer.


But that is Nintendo stating it? They're just not giving specifics. Other figures have also gone out of stock, but have been restocked afterwards, like the Mario and Link amiibos (mentioned in that article as an example of popular characters). If the Marth, Wii Fit Trainer and Villager amiibos were going to be restocked, then they would have been already. Nintendo may not be giving specifics, but with what they say (only a single shipment for certain figures) we can tell which ones have been discontinued (since they're not getting restocks while others are).

Maybe Nintendo has underestimated the demand for certain characters (or for amiibo as a whole), but they're often very stubborn with these types of decisions. I wouldn't expect to see these amiibos in stores again.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't know if this helps give at least a more legitimate source, but I was speaking to a Nintendo representative on this Official Nintendo website and they said that Nintendo has had no news on this "discontinuation" being confirmed.

I sent an email to Nintendo at customer-support@nintendo.co.uk with the following quoted message.

"I have been seeing rumours that these three Amiibo have been discontinued, but I refuse to listen to rumours and so I thought that I shall go and email an official source of information and so I have sent this email to you."

I recieved a reply from Nintendo UK a little while ago stating the following.

"Dear Jason,

Thank you for your email.

Nintendo has no official announcement about your query at this time.

We therefore apologise as we are unable to help you further, however you can keep updated for any further announcements and updates directly from us by signing up to our newsletter at www.nintendo.co.uk or checking our Nintendo uk online store at www.store.nintendo.co.uk or alternatively by turning on your 'Home Notifications' on the Nintendo 3DS and Wii U. Additionally you can find further information and updates using the Nintendo Wii U and the 3DS Miiverse application.

We hope this information helps you out, and we wish you a happy gaming experience. If you have any further questions or queries, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Kind regards,

Adrian Wrey

Your Nintendo UK Team

0345 60 50 247"

I hope this helps and is a good source.
I *never* post anything online without a credible source anyway.

A quick google search of the phone number in the reply shows that it IS Nintendo UK indeed.
https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=ssl#q=0345+60+50+247 *(The first three results are Nintendo UK)*

Again, hope this helps you all.


----------



## Tao (Dec 16, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> But that is Nintendo stating it? They're just not giving specifics. Other figures have also gone out of stock, but have been restocked afterwards, like the Mario and Link amiibos (mentioned in that article as an example of popular characters). If the Marth, Wii Fit Trainer and Villager amiibos were going to be restocked, then they would have been already. Nintendo may not be giving specifics, but with what they say (only a single shipment for certain figures) we can tell which ones have been discontinued (since they're not getting restocks while others are).
> 
> Maybe Nintendo has underestimated the demand for certain characters (or for amiibo as a whole), but they're often very stubborn with these types of decisions. I wouldn't expect to see these amiibos in stores again.





Some other figures also haven't been restocked from what I've seen. My local stores haven't had Yoshi or Kirby Amiibo in stock since release day (among most of the other Amiibo), whilst Mario and Link are the only ones I've actually seen get a restock...I really don't think that Yoshi or Kirby will be getting discontinued considering there is supposed to be support specifically for them in the upcoming games.


Non of the 'discontinued' characters interested me anyway. I would buy Villager if I saw it and had spare cash, but it's not something that's going to keep me up at night if it's discontinued. 






JasonBurrows said:


> Wall of text



I'll take it as legit, but it's still the same stock 'vague answer' Nintendo keep giving that doesn't really answer anything


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 16, 2014)

woah this blew up
"OP is selfish"
yes. i am. do you all know what the word "perverse" means?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> "I hate these so they must obviously get rid of them because did I ever tell you that I hate these"
> 
> smh because you probably can't afford any and are moaning about it.



nah son i love amiibos
i'm getting peach for Christmas actually
I'm just selfish as all hell and want a collectible

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> I don't think any will be discontinued yet. Not after the first batch. They would be immensely stupid to discontinue figures like Villager that has proven to sell so well after just one batch of the things.
> 
> 
> As for doing it 'so I feel special'...No. That's pretty selfish, especially with a product intended for children. "Little Timmy can't have an Amiibo because I wanted something special".
> ...



chill. nintendo isn't gonna discontinue amiibos just because I had a whim about it. little tummy will get his amiibo, trust me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Well she kind of is...
> 
> Idk just my thoughts





hirondo said:


> She wished away the 3DS and Club Nintendo, now Amiibo. OP is a troll. Board closed.



pronouns are they/them/their

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Well she kind of is...
> 
> Idk just my thoughts





hirondo said:


> She wished away the 3DS and Club Nintendo, now Amiibo. OP is a troll. Board closed.





Tao said:


> Well...It kind of is selfish.
> 
> 
> I'm sure if their favorite character Amiibo got discontinued before they had a chance to buy them, this thread would have an entirely different title.



yea. but that didn't happen. wow it's almost as if i say things based on what's actually happening.


----------



## Tao (Dec 16, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> chill. nintendo isn't gonna discontinue amiibos just because I had a whim about it. little tummy will get his amiibo, trust me.



*Timmy.

But obviously nothing's going to change because of your opinion, but just saying it can still come across as 'negative'.

The post you quoted wasn't supposed to sound as hostile as it did either.




Tinkalila said:


> yea. but that didn't happen. wow it's almost as if i say things based on what's actually happening.



I dunno...You told me to chill and I suddenly became quite chilled. It's as though you have 'magic powers' and what you say really happens...




...So if Nintendo discontinue Amiibo now that you've posted the idea, I'm sending you such an angry letter! Like, seriously, I'm going to use red ink, Ariel Bold text, size 5 and everything so you know I'm not a happy bunny. I might even attach a picture of something looking displeased.


View attachment 77575


----------



## n64king (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm dying "You don't have to get so angry about it" literally sums up this entire thread. You do have to give one thing to Oranges though, that "WHY DOES EVERYONE HATE EVERYTHING?!" thread was right haha Everyone gets mad and then says they aren't mad.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 17, 2014)

That is rather selfish for wanting something discontinued just so you ow something discontinued. Besides, even if it were discontinued, it probably won't really have a boost in value since a lot were sold. Also things become discontinued over time, but doesn't mean they're gonna be valuable. For example, I currently own an iPad 2. It is already discontinued, but looking for one on ebay won't really cost you a fortune because a lot of them were sold. In fact, you can probably find one really cheap.


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 17, 2014)

Tao said:


> *Timmy.
> 
> But obviously nothing's going to change because of your opinion, but just saying it can still come across as 'negative'.
> 
> ...



Sorry, typo.
yea i said something kinda negative. this forum isn't exactly my professional resume. sometimes I make posts randomly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



shayminskyforme88 said:


> That is rather selfish for wanting something discontinued just so you ow something discontinued. Besides, even if it were discontinued, it probably won't really have a boost in value since a lot were sold. Also things become discontinued over time, but doesn't mean they're gonna be valuable. For example, I currently own an iPad 2. It is already discontinued, but looking for one on ebay won't really cost you a fortune because a lot of them were sold. In fact, you can probably find one really cheap.



true. a lot are being sold, it probably won't even matter if they're discontinued.
but, I should note that an old iPad will never be hailed as "retro" or "vintage" by gaming communities, but generally, cute little figurines like this are, even if they're common.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 17, 2014)

Tao said:


> *Timmy



NO

TUMMY WANTS HIS AMIIBO DAMNIT

guys, I don't think OP was trying to deprive everyone of amiibos, just saying it would be cool to have a discontinued collectible. c; I'm sure certain ones will be discontinued soon anyways.

and wth is wrong with that yoshi


----------



## n64king (Dec 17, 2014)

LOL Little Tummy. I just roared. *beer gut with a crutch* OH GOD I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE THAT TERRIBLE PUN EITHER


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 20, 2014)

tummy craves that amiibo


----------

